
Show HN: Pandascore the e-sport API - pandascore
http://www.pandascore.co
======
hirow
This is great! BUT: I think on of the biggest concerns with this right now, is
reliability. Many sources that you get your data from are just heavily
unreliable (I'm looking at you Valve). Our startup would heavily rely on an
API like this, but I guess we'll have to wait until Valves and other API get
more mature and offer solutions for websites under heavy load. I see the
problem you approached here and it's definitely a big one in the community. I
wish you guys best of luck!

